# Fall Day Photo Shoot :)



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

It was so nice outside I thought I should take some pics


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice pics! All their coats are so beautiful and shiny!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks  Poor Raven the dark girl looks super skinny, but it must have just been the timing of the camera, she was taking in a deep breath to attack! All are on raw except for the fawn girl, she is one of our puppies but is here for boarding.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

What lovely pictures of such beautiful dogs


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Gorgeous boxers! 


...now I want another one.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos! You've got some beautiful boxers...love the brindle one!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Stunning dogs!!. How is it handling 3 Boxers?.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So gorgeous!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Tahlz said:


> Stunning dogs!!. How is it handling 3 Boxers?.


There is actually 5 there  4 brindles and 1 fawn. Boxers are like chips, you cant have just one. Having multiples is actually easier than just having one single dog as they entertain each other.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the dark brindle one. Cute!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

That is one good looking bunch!!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> There is actually 5 there  4 brindles and 1 fawn. Boxers are like chips, you cant have just one. Having multiples is actually easier than just having one single dog as they entertain each other.



So true! Having two has been soooo much easier! BUT is having 3 better than having two? 'Cause if so, we should probably talk puppies.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wowzers, what beautiful boxers!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They are such good looking dogs! The pictures show them great!


----------

